# Datenbank zugänglich machen



## Newcomer1234 (2. Okt 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade dabei ein Java Programm zu schreiben das auf Daten im XML Format zugreifen soll diese befinden sich auf einer CD. Später möchte ich das Programm jedoch auch weiter geben können.Die Nutzer sollen auf die XML Daten zugreifen können ohne dafür die CD zu haben. Wie kann ich das realisieren?
Meine nächste Frage wäre wenn ich Daten auf einer MySQL Datenbank ablege funktioniert das ja nur lokal auf meinem PC wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich einem Nutzer später mein Programm gebe und er trotzdem auf die Daten zugreifen kann?
Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe bin noch Anfänger .
Danke im voraus.


----------



## stg (2. Okt 2015)

Newcomer1234 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das realisieren?


Über einen geeigneten WebService.



> Meine nächste Frage wäre wenn ich Daten auf einer MySQL Datenbank ablege funktioniert das ja nur lokal auf meinem PC


Das ist quatsch. Das "funktioniert" dann von überall aus, von wo aus der Nutzer auf die notwendigen Quellen zugreifen kann. Sofern du mit deinem Computer im Internet bist und der Nutzer ebenfalls, kann er, entsprechende Konfigurationen vorrausgesetzt, auch direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen. Aber das willst du gar nicht. Lasse niemals einen Client direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen, sondern lasse den Zugriff über eine geeignete Schnittstelle erfolgen, auf die du (und nur du) die vollständige Konrolle hast. Und dann wären wir wieder beim Thema WebService.

Ungeachtet dessen solltest du dir die Frage stellen, ob es wirklich sinnig ist, die Daten in einer Datenbank abzulegen und nicht einfach irgendwo direkt auf der Festplatte. Ändert allerdings nichts an der Aussage, dass der Client nicht direkt auf die Daten zugreifen sollte.

Die einfachste Lösung wäre die XML files einfach auf einem öffentlichen webspace bei einem hoster deiner Wahl abzulegen. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn es sich um nicht-sensible Daten handelt, die ruhig jeder einsehen darf.


----------



## Newcomer1234 (2. Okt 2015)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort,
achso ok das heißt wenn mein Programm auf eine MySQL Datenbank zugreift geht das von überall gibt es dafür irgendwelche Voraussetzungen also muss der Benutzer dann irgendetwas auf seinem PC installiert haben das der Zugriff dann klappt?
Wenn ich die XML Files auf einem webspace ablege wie genau programmiert man das dann das mein Java Programm "weiß" wo die Daten sich befinden?
Tut mir leid das ich so blöd Frage aber hab davon wirklich keine Ahnung


----------



## Thallius (2. Okt 2015)

Dann würde es vielleicht Sinn machen wenn Du dich mit den hier genannten Stichworten bewaffnest und diese im Internet ergooglst und dann anfägst darüber zu lesen, zu lesen und nochmal zu lesen. Du kannt nicht mal eben einen Webservice schreiben wenn Du nichtmal weißt was das ist und da du ganz offensichtlich noch sehr große Grundlagenlücken hast, solltest du diese vielleicht erst einmal füllen.

Woher weiß du, dass sich google.de unter google.de befindet? Genauso hat jeder Computer der irgendwie im Internet hängt eine ganz eindeutige IP mit der man diesen addressieren kann. Wenn Du einen Webspace anmietest, dann hat auch dieser zumindest eine IP, wenn Du 2 Euro mehr ausgibst kannst du sogar eine Domain dazu kaufen und bekommst einen eindutigen Domainnamen.

99% alle Webseiten die du mit deinem Brower aufrufst basieren genau auf diesem Prinzip, dass die Daten von einer Datenbank geladen und an den Client geschickt werden und genau das würde Dein Programm dann auch machen. Ein auf dem Webspace installierter Webservice würde über eine IP angesprochen, läd die Daten aus der Datenbank, codiert sie als XML oder JSON und schickt sie an dein Programm.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Newcomer1234 (6. Okt 2015)

Ich habe mich die letzten Tage informiert wie ich das ganze genau Umsetzen kann. Habe jetzt alle Daten auf einen webspace hochgeladen und will jetzt von meinem Java Programm darauf zugreifen. Eine Verbindung mit JDBC ist allerdings nicht möglich. Daher habe ich mir überlegt auf die Daten mithilfe von PHP zuzugreifen, das auf dem Server läuft. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Daten mithilfe von PHP in mein Java Programm bekomme ?
Habe jetzt schon mehrere Stunden mit suchen verbracht finde allerdings nichts was mir weiterhilft.
Oder ist das ganze vielleicht der völlig falsche weg ? Wenn ja was wären alternativen um von einem Java Programm aus Daten von einem webspace abzufragen?

Habe mal das geschrieben um Verbindung zur Datenbank aufzubauen:

<?php

$db_server = "mh.bplaced.net"; // Host-Name
$db_user = "mh"; // Benutzername
$db_password = "password"; // Kennwort
$db_name = "mhforkh"; // Name der Datenbank

$link  = mysql_connect($db_server, $db_user, $db_password) or exit ("Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Datenbankserver hergestellt werden");
mysql_select_db($db_name, $link) or exit ("Diese Datenbank existiert nicht.");


?>

Wie kann ich das jetzt in meinem Programm ausführen und die Daten verwerten ?


----------



## MWin123 (6. Okt 2015)

JDBC kann sich natürlich mit Datenbanken, die auf einem Server liegen, verbinden.


----------



## Joose (6. Okt 2015)

Über Restful Webservices wäre so ein Zugriff möglich (um was es sich dabei genau handelt kannst du hier nachlesen: http://www.mittwald.de/blog/webentwicklung-webdesign/webentwicklung/restful-webservices-1-was-ist-das-uberhaupt )

Einen direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbank zu erlauben ist sowieso nicht die beste Idee, lieber immer über eine Service oder ähnliches gehen.

Sprich du rufst mit deinem Java Programm eine bestimmte URL auf, welche die von dir gewählten Parameter enthält. Dein PHP Teil liest dann die entsprechenden Daten aus der DB und wandelt sie in ein simples Format (meist JSON) um und liefert dieses deinem Java Programm zurück.
Dein Programm muss nun aus dieser Antwort nur noch seine Objekte basten und fertig

@MWin123 ich nehme an er hat keinen externen Zugriff auf die Datenbank -> da vom Hoster unterbunden.


----------



## Newcomer1234 (6. Okt 2015)

Ja genau der externe Zugriff wird vom Hoster nicht erlaubt. Ok also bin ich damit auf dem richtigen Weg oder?
Ok also ich rufe das php-script auf das mir die Verbindung zur DB erstellt und frage dann mit SQL die benötigten Daten ab und speichere die Ergebnisse irgendwo um sie dann weiter zu verarbeiten?! 
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel liefern wie man das mit dem URL aufruf macht ?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## Thallius (6. Okt 2015)

http://www.deinedomain.xx/deinscriptname.php

Das PHP Script speichert die Daten nicht sondern gibt sie per echo aus. Diese Ausgabe ist dann das was dein HTTP Request als Antwort erhält.

Am besten du machst einfach erstmal ein php script das nichts anderes macht als

echo "Test";

Dann machst du in deinem Java Programm einen HTTP Request und schaust das du diesen String Test zurück bekommst. Der nächste Schritt ist dann, dass du eben die Daten aus der SQL DB lädst und diese mit json_encode verpackst und dann mit echo zurück giebst. Das must du dann in Java mit einem JSON Parser wieder entpacken und kannst damit arbeiten.

Benutze nicht mysql(). Dieses ist deprecatet und wird mit der nächsten PHP Version deines Hoster nicht mehr funktionieren. Benutze mysqli() oder PDO.

Jetzt solltest du genug Stichworte für die nächsten 3 Tage haben

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Newcomer1234 (6. Okt 2015)

Vielen Dank das hilft mir schon sehr weiter eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch was genau muss man mit dem php script machen das es funktioniert wo muss man das "ablegen"? Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, mein Code bisher:


```
HttpURLConnection connection = null;
      

        try {
            URL url = new URL("http://www.bplaced.net/script.php");
            connection = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
            BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
                    connection.getInputStream()));
            String inputLine;
            while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null) {
                System.out.println(inputLine);
            }
            in.close();

        } catch (MalformedURLException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(DlgKrankenhausTool.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        } catch (IOException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(DlgKrankenhausTool.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
```


----------



## Joose (6. Okt 2015)

Dein PHP File liegt am Webspace und kann über eine URL angesprochen werden. Sobald du es ansprichst wird der PHP Code ausgeführt und dir das Ergebnis geliefert


----------



## Newcomer1234 (6. Okt 2015)

Ok und wie kann ich das File dort ablegen ?


----------



## Joose (6. Okt 2015)

Einfach per FTP (entweder FTP Client oder Webhoster Portal) auf deinen Webspace laden? Es gibt von deinem Hoster diesbezüglich sicher eine Anleitung oder ähnliches


----------

